# Nintendo DS or PSP



## androidmuppet (Sep 10, 2013)

Whats the better handheld that was much better for gaming.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 10, 2013)

Hands down the DS.

I had both and my PSP was hardly ever used. The DS is the second best selling games console ever after the PS2.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 10, 2013)

It depends on what you're after. The PSP and the DS weren't much different in terms of quality, indeed some might argue the PSP had higher quality games, but the DS won out by a landslide in sheer quantity. For every Crisis Core, Peace Walker and Persona 3 Portable on the PSP, you could name ten games on the DS that were either almost as good or just as good.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 10, 2013)

I have both consoles. I own 31 PSP games and 74 DS games.


The best PSP games are better than the best DS games.
The DS has more good games by a landslide.
The DS started strong and remained strong throughout its lifetime.
The PSP started pathetically slow and got most of its good games near the end of its lifetime.

For 99% of consumers, Nintendo DS wins. If you decide to hack your PSP, however, I'd say the PSP becomes a vastly superior console to the DS. It can emulate almost anything up to and including the PS1. That's a lot of quality games in your pocket.

I am personally equally satisfied with both.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I have both consoles. I own 31 PSP games and 74 DS games.
> 
> 
> The best PSP games are better than the best DS games.
> ...



Pretty much this.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 10, 2013)

Without hacking, the DS beats the PSP in my opinion. Some of the best PSP games may be better than some of the best DS games, but the DS stomps the PSP with sheer numbers. 

With hacking, the DS still holds its own against the PSP because some of the best flashcarts for the DS allow you to play GBA games. Also, the PSP, as far as I know, is unable to play DS games. Meanwhile, if you have a flashcart, the entire DS library is open to you for free. That's a fuckton of games. Also, I find some of the DS flashcart emulators to be better than some of the emulators the PSP uses. Especially the GBA ones.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 10, 2013)

^ Pretty much it depends on what types of games you want after the fact. 

i had both so lol.  But the DS had some awesome awesome games,so many awesome games.

Im gonna say DS though.Because Cartridges.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> With hacking, the DS still holds its own against the PSP because some of the best flashcarts for the DS allow you to play GBA games. Also, the PSP, as far as I know, is unable to play DS games. Meanwhile, if you have a flashcart, the entire DS library is open to you for free. That's a fuckton of games. Also, I find some of the DS flashcart emulators to be better than some of the emulators the PSP uses. Especially the GBA ones.



I have to disagree completely here. Pretty much the only reliable emulation on the DS is GBA, with the Genesis and SNES emulators, the top contenders after the GBA that the DS could potentially handle, being subpar.

Meanwhile the PSP emulates pretty much everything up to the Playstation era with relative ease, as well as the GBA. And you don't need a flashcart to do it, either.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't think emulation should be considered that big a factor - the only things the PSP can emulate that the DS can't with an iPlayer card or one of those Super DSTwos are N64 and PS1 games.

What matters are the games available on each.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 10, 2013)

DS was not only the king of Nintendo handhelds, but one of (if not) the BEST handheld platform of all time. It was truly a remarkable beast that saved the 7th generation's lacking aspects from hurting my entertainment purposes (heck even the PSP provided a good compliment for the DS' only competition). 

DS & PS2 deserve every praise received for defining their respective generations. Two of the most outstanding products ever made.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 10, 2013)

I preferred the PSP. With Nintendo I usually stick with Zelda/Pokemon. 

PSP has Phantasy star portable 2 which I loved and got as much hours of play out of it as I did Skyrim. 

Then there was FF crisis core which was short but decent. 

Then there were the stranger titles like Lord of Arcana I always liked titles like that, the ones that felt like you were carrying an MMO in your pocket. 

DS is the better one overall though I just have my preference.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> DS was not only the king of Nintendo handhelds, but one of (if not) the BEST handheld platform of all time



Absolutely. The DS is, to the best of my knowledge, the most successful CONSOLE of all time. It even surpassed the PS2 in sales recently.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 10, 2013)

I played a lot of games on the PSP except PSP games. 

The DS it is.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I have to disagree completely here. Pretty much the only reliable emulation on the DS is GBA, with the Genesis and SNES emulators, the top contenders after the GBA that the DS could potentially handle, being subpar.
> 
> Meanwhile the PSP emulates pretty much everything up to the Playstation era with relative ease, as well as the GBA. And you don't need a flashcart to do it, either.



Trying to run GBA games on the PSP felt like a chore, and the button mapping felt really lame. My Supercard DSTWO handles every emulator with incredible ease. 

The PSP has Playstation 1 and PSP games to really set it apart from DS flashcarts. I'm not even going to include N64 emulation because, from my experience, trying N64 emulation on the PSP was a massive shitfest. 



Velocity said:


> I don't think emulation should be considered that big a factor - the only things the PSP can emulate that the DS can't with an iPlayer card or one of those Super DSTwos are N64 and PS1 games.



N64 emulation on the PSP was downright terrible. If only the Vita got hacked, then N64 emulation could run properly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 10, 2013)

DS had Another Code and Hotel Dusk.

It wins.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 10, 2013)

^Don't forget TWEWY and Kirby Canvas Curse/Super Star Ultra.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 10, 2013)

Most of the games I own are from the ds.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 10, 2013)

DS.  
I have both and while the PSP is cool and I have a pretty good JRPG collection with it the one system that takes majority of my time is the DS. So many damn games I have with it.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 11, 2013)

To clarify some earlier statements: without the aid of a flashcart with its own built-in CPU (like the DSTWO), the DS is flat out incapable of emulating the Genesis, GBA and SNES at acceptable speeds. These flashcarts cost good money (and I'm given to understand it's worth it, I wouldn't know but I'm sure you're right), so you're talking about an investment on top of what you already paid for a machine that is still not as capable as the PSP in terms of emulation.



Death-kun said:


> Trying to run GBA games on the PSP felt like a chore, and the button mapping felt really lame. My Supercard DSTWO handles every emulator with incredible ease.



I don't own a DSTWO but I really don't see how GBA emulation on the PSP is a chore.



Death-kun said:


> The PSP has Playstation 1



And for the sake of argument, or rather for the sake of not arguing any further, I'm going to go ahead and say it is enough to put it ahead of the DS in terms of emulation.



Death-kun said:


> from my experience, trying N64 emulation on the PSP was a massive shitfest.



You're right, it is a shitfest, which is why I didn't even bother mentioning it.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I have both consoles. I own 31 PSP games and 74 DS games.
> 
> 
> The best PSP games are better than the best DS games.
> ...



/thread                   .


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2013)

Naruto said:


> To clarify some earlier statements: without the aid of a flashcart with its own built-in CPU (like the DSTWO), the DS is flat out incapable of emulating the Genesis, GBA and SNES at acceptable speeds. These flashcarts cost good money (and I'm given to understand it's worth it, I wouldn't know but I'm sure you're right), so you're talking about an investment on top of what you already paid for a machine that is still not as capable as the PSP in terms of emulation.
> 
> I don't own a DSTWO but I really don't see how GBA emulation on the PSP is a chore.
> 
> ...



Indeed, the Supercard DSTWO is around $40 and is required to "hack" your DS. The PSP can be hacked via software or by directly altering the hardware (my preferred method). You don't need to purchase anything else either if you're able to follow a simple guide to turn your battery into a pandora battery.

I tried doing GBA emulation on my PSP and it just didn't feel right. On top of that it felt like it lagged significantly, especially when playing games like Pokemon Emerald. Meanwhile, my SCDSTWO ran all GBA games completely fine. So, I dunno.

Too bad the Vita isn't hacked yet.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 11, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I tried doing GBA emulation on my PSP and it just didn't feel right. On top of that it felt like it lagged significantly, especially when playing games like Pokemon Emerald.



Maybe you were running a really old version of the emulator? I can give you the one I use if you want, though I know you don't need it.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't need it now, but that could've been a possibility. There were quite a few emulators to choose from as well.


----------

